# Structural Engineering Practice Exam NCEES



## hjin25 (Jan 3, 2016)

Any one has hardcopy or pdf (preferably with newer code provision)...? Spent lifesaving on buying book, so I'm trying to save some here.


----------



## PEtoSE (Jan 3, 2016)

hjin25 said:


> Any one has hardcopy or pdf (preferably with newer code provision)...? Spent lifesaving on buying book, so I'm trying to save some here.


you can buy used books to save.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jan 4, 2016)

Plus the NCEES sample exam is probably one of the cheaper references out there and is worth it to get the latest version.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jan 11, 2016)

I have the older ones. They are pretty close to the existing code references. Just a few differences here and there, but the meat of them is the same


----------

